# New Ideas



## Tomspens (Sep 11, 2010)

I've been making hundreds of wooden pens using slimlines, sierras, cigars, majestics, etc.  I am looking to expand my horizons and try more advanced pen blanks/styles.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  Thanks


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Sep 11, 2010)

Have you tried these ideas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TisplBAFGJY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9uQv5sKibk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rv1WoQtwVVE


Hope this give you some Ideas.


----------

